
Science has outgrown the human mind and its limited capacities - jonbaer
https://aeon.co/ideas/science-has-outgrown-the-human-mind-and-its-limited-capacities
======
Dahoramano
Funny, i literrally just now coming to the conclusion that the oppositeis
true. Who wants to debate about this through whatsapp voice messages?

